# If Katrina, then what about the alligators?



## RamistThomist (Aug 30, 2005)

For those of you unfamiliar with Louisiana, we have swamps (bayous, actually) and alligators galore. Since Lake Pontchatrain overflowed, I am wondering if there will be a number of alligators removed from their original homes. In other words, how close to the city will they go?

This isn't even taking into effect the water moccassins that will now be in the water.

Furthermore, has anybody heard if the New Orleans Causeway was taken out?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 30, 2005)

For example, 
My extended family lives on an oxbow lake off of the Ouachita River (which feeds indirectly to the Mississippi River). When their house flooded in '92 HUNDREDS of Cottonmouths were swarming in their home (coming out of the walls, etc). Point is--when you see people walking into flooded streets, especially those by wooded areas (that are now swamps), their danger is compounded.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 30, 2005)

yes this is a serious problem. and also mosqitoes etc..........


----------



## turmeric (Aug 30, 2005)

There will be bodies floating in the water - I would definitely watch out for snakes, gators, & rats! I wish I could help.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> There will be bodies floating in the water - I would definitely watch out for snakes, gators, & rats! I wish I could help.



I have done flood relief before. If I could I would love to be out there with a boat and/or sandbaggin.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 30, 2005)

Im sure they would appreciate the help. If you go keep your gunpowder dry.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## LarryCook (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> yes this is a serious problem. and also mosqitoes etc..........



Add to the list....Nutria....those critters are fierce with a capital F...they used to stare our Coast Guard helicopters down without an afraid bone in their body...speaking of CG, I saw a quote from Capt. Dave Callahan on a wire report....he must be either the CO of Air Station New Orleans or the 8th District Chief of Search and Rescue....I was stationed with him at Air Station New Orleans in the 80s....please lift him, all Coast Guardsmen and women, National Guard, policemen & women, state troopers, EMS folk, and all others involved in this situation up in your prayers.

tks,
Larry


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LarryCook_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> ...



I hate nutria rats. Shoot em on sight. The News just started warning about dangerous varmits.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> For example,
> My extended family lives on an oxbow lake off of the Ouachita River (which feeds indirectly to the Mississippi River). When their house flooded in '92 HUNDREDS of Cottonmouths were swarming in their home (coming out of the walls, etc). Point is--when you see people walking into flooded streets, especially those by wooded areas (that are now swamps), their danger is compounded.



Are you sure they were Cottonmouths? Most people immediately label a snake a "cottonmouth" as long as they see it near water and its anything close to a dark color.

Actually, I guess it doesn't matter whether they're cottonmouths or not, a house full of snakes is not a comforting thought no matter what the species!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



Cottonmouths give off an "evil" presence. I can usually spot them. You are correct in that many innocent serpents get lumped in with Moccassins. That being the case, there were MANY poisonous snakes there.

Just to show y'all that alligators are serious in the Bayou State, I caught one this summer!


----------



## crhoades (Aug 30, 2005)

Last time I was in New Orleans, I had fried gator...tasted like chicken...


----------



## Augusta (Aug 30, 2005)

With all the mosquitos there will be West Nile to worry about on top of everything else. My heart goes out to all of the people who have to endure all of the hardship and loss down there. I have never experienced anything like that in my life. The most we get is a power outage occasionally.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Aug 31, 2005)

last time i was in New Orleans, i drank gobs of Abita amber ale and ate Gumbo like a hostage....please explain what a nutria rat is...we have gargantuan rats here in memphis...what is the distinction between a nutria rat and a fat csewer rat????

very intrigued


----------



## tdowns (Aug 31, 2005)

*never heard of them*

I'd never heard of these either, I just did a search, here is a liink that paints a nicer picture of them, but does describe the damage they do.

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Farm/7720/nutria.html


----------



## LarryCook (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks like a rat, but BIGGER!!! They were brought up from South America for breeding...."Good afternoon, may I interest you in our line of RODENT fur coats?"...well, one night I believe it was Boudreaux who left the cage door open...now they populate the marshy area around NOLA and live in these mound structures....and I'm not kidding, they will stand up to an 8,000 pound helicopter and show their teeth...I'd guess the large ones go maybe 25-30 pounds, smaller adults maybe 15-20 pounds...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 31, 2005)

looks like a beaver!!!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LarryCook_
> , one night I believe it was Boudreaux who left the cage door open...


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Aug 31, 2005)

25 or 30 pounds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
they could beat up our sewer rats up here in memphis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so, New Orleans is literally going to be a big swamp of disease, snake vermin and alligator infested waters...i this correct?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 31, 2005)

thats like possum out here !!!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 31, 2005)

That rat looks like our muskrat here in Indiana.


----------



## sailorswife (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> thats like possum out here !!!



They actually have those nutria in Washington state, my mom was telling me about how they are becoming a real nusaunce there. Don't know how they got all the way to the Northwest though from down here!


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> For those of you unfamiliar with Louisiana, we have swamps (bayous, actually) and alligators galore. Since Lake Pontchatrain overflowed, I am wondering if there will be a number of alligators removed from their original homes. In other words, how close to the city will they go?
> 
> This isn't even taking into effect the water moccassins that will now be in the water.
> ...



In Georgia, I heard family say the coral snake song...

red touch yellow, harm a fellow, red touch black friend of Jack


----------



## LarryCook (Sep 1, 2005)

I believe, may be mistaken, that I saw a picture of the causeway and it was out of commission and looked like it would remain that way for a long, long time. If you're in NOLA and want to eat Chinese food in Mandeville it looks like you'll have to take the long way around.

LC


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 1, 2005)

Looters should be shot...


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 1, 2005)

yeah... shot with those bean-bag shotguns...


----------

